
It’s the customer stupid - elmargasimov
http://www.startuptrooper.com/its-the-customer-stupid/
======
elmargasimov
My first blog post. It's about doing things that don't scale, but my
interpretation of it, using examples from our startup and sharing helpful tips
on how to get an initial set of users. It probably sucks, but I will let you
be the judge of that.

